# I NEED to breed ghost shrimp



## Charlie1

I do not know why, but I have this urge to breed ghosties. They are suppose to breed like rabbits and they are not, at all, and it is annoying me. I have three in a 10g, odds say at least one is female, so why no babies!? Should I just move them to a smaller tank, get more of them... what?


----------



## bmlbytes

With 3 shrimp you have a 1/4 chance of them being all male or all female. That's still pretty likely that you will get no breeding happening. 

Possible shrimp genders (2/8):
MMM
MMF
MFM
MFF
FMM
FMF
FFM
FFF

Also, water conditions still have to be good for them to breed, and food has to be abundant.


----------



## brandon123987

O brought 4 ghost ship and I found 4 extra shimp.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7

Can you identify which species you have? Then you can look up prefered conditions. I'm also told that copper in their food can prevent reproduction in shrimp (it harms some stage of development).


----------



## DarwinAhoy

Many ghost shrimp also come from brackish conditions, so salt levels should be appropriate.


----------



## marcshrimp

if you have (glass) ghost shrimp, which is what I breed, then you should add no salt. also, yes, copper will kill your shrimp. I understand there are many varieties, but the ones commonly sold here in the south ie south, north Carolina, Georgia, are strictly fresh water and will reproduce there. I added 2 tbsp of salt once to a 40 gallon breeder and killed every shrimp in there. I have 4 ghost shrimp tanks now and never add salt to any of them. I do however add salt and keep at appropriate levels in my cichlid and community tanks. it all depends on which shrimp you have.


----------



## Charlie1

Whoa, I posted this thread over a year ago... and its come to life again... weird... Well to let you all know, I gave up on the whole ghosty breeding... like nine months ago. Thanks for the help though if I ever decide to attempt it again!

As a side note, is it just my computer, or is my signature missing on the first post?? Really strange.


----------



## DarwinAhoy

marcshrimp said:


> if you have (glass) ghost shrimp, which is what I breed, then you should add no salt. also, yes, copper will kill your shrimp. I understand there are many varieties, but the ones commonly sold here in the south ie south, north Carolina, Georgia, are strictly fresh water and will reproduce there. I added 2 tbsp of salt once to a 40 gallon breeder and killed every shrimp in there. I have 4 ghost shrimp tanks now and never add salt to any of them. I do however add salt and keep at appropriate levels in my cichlid and community tanks. it all depends on which shrimp you have.


Perhaps it depends on the source of the shrimp. They're pulled from the estuaries here, and don't do well in freshwater.


----------

